# Why does it feel good to fight with people on the internet?



## VILEPLUME (Jan 12, 2021)

It mostly feels wrong but there is a little bit of a dopamine rush. Especially if I feel I'm right in a discussion. But at the same time I wouldn't argue with people the same way in real life.

Anyone else feel the same sometimes? Is it possible to never feel a little rush each time?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Cathartic. The rush you're talking about is addiction. Pleasure seeking. Epigenetic too. Could lead to just being more argumentative in general and especially online. Just to get the brain squirting. I've been laid back most of my life. As I'm aging, I'm feeling less apathy. Makes me want to run my mouth before I've engaged my brain. Probably should work on that...but I'm a simple circuit, so I'll probably keep doing things how I do them. 
Part of the keyboard warrior stuff is not having to deal with physical retaliation from people in the real world, and the psychological drama of seeing aggressive posturing and angry facial cues. Seperates the animal from its skin a bit. Allows less feedback to the social brain stuff happening and behavior is modified. More likely to be blunt and opinionated.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2021)

NOPE !


----------



## dbz (Jan 13, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> It mostly feels wrong but there is a little bit of a dopamine rush. Especially if I feel I'm right in a discussion. But at the same time I wouldn't argue with people the same way in real life.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same sometimes? Is it possible to never feel a little rush each time?


I think your answer is in the title. It is a fight. Which means people go into things already with a side determined, and with a level of faith in their side that will not allow challenge. Due to this and google they believe they will win, because they have faith that they are right to begin with. If they stumble well they will just google something and get a result that confirms the convictions they already have. People on the internet with politics today remind me of religious zealots. They have dogma that they will not allow to be challenged on one side or the other. Then they view people as less if they don't agree with them. I think it is overall very toxic. Naturally you get a rush from "winning" and the feeling of superiority. Same reason I think a lot of religious persons like to have a holier than thou attitude.
Now a discussion on the internet is something different. I prefer discussions in general where people are open and looking for answers different than the conclusions they have come to already.
Although, you will likely notice I rarely come into this sub-forum. Well the reasons are mostly listed above. There is no sense anymore arguing politics with people. You aren't changing their minds. I prefer to discuss subjects that politics may touch. The morality of certain stances, philosophy and ethos in general.
Oh and just for the record. I hate your candidate and everyone's candidate. I find this to be a refreshing perspective on the world. Cynicism. If I hate everyone equally, I am very egalitarian. HA.

You want to have a great few months. Turn off the news. Get off social media. Just post about pot. Be concerned with the things active in your life. The people around you, the hobbies you have. The people you love. The bud you love. I can't change a fuckin thing about the world, I can just make my own world and orbit a bit better.


----------



## Mr_X (Jan 13, 2021)

because they can probably beat me up irl


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 13, 2021)

dbz said:


> I think your answer is in the title. It is a fight. Which means people go into things already with a side determined, and with a level of faith in their side that will not allow challenge. Due to this and google they believe they will win, because they have faith that they are right to begin with. If they stumble well they will just google something and get a result that confirms the convictions they already have. People on the internet with politics today remind me of religious zealots. They have dogma that they will not allow to be challenged on one side or the other. Then they view people as less if they don't agree with them. I think it is overall very toxic. Naturally you get a rush from "winning" and the feeling of superiority. Same reason I think a lot of religious persons like to have a holier than thou attitude.
> Now a discussion on the internet is something different. I prefer discussions in general where people are open and looking for answers different than the conclusions they have come to already.
> Although, you will likely notice I rarely come into this sub-forum. Well the reasons are mostly listed above. There is no sense anymore arguing politics with people. You aren't changing their minds. I prefer to discuss subjects that politics may touch. The morality of certain stances, philosophy and ethos in general.
> Oh and just for the record. I hate your candidate and everyone's candidate. I find this to be a refreshing perspective on the world. Cynicism. If I hate everyone equally, I am very egalitarian. HA.
> ...


Truth. Can't hardly change a mind, can only change a heart. An view opposing your currently held beliefs affects the brain the same way as a perceived threat. Fight or flight reflexes kick in. 
Idk, but maybe we need to feel "correct" to help ease the anxiety of not being in control. A feedback loop to help stabilize the system, so we can focus on other stuff than the unknown impending doom.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 13, 2021)

Because you finally feel powerful instead of weak like you have your whole life.

You guys wouldn't talk like this in public or you'd get your asses beat.

Everything I say on here I would say to your face.

I'm not here to fight. I'm here to talk, learn, and help others grow weed.

But ya, all the little internet tough guys just need a good ass kicking and they might think twice.

If you like the dopamine rush try it in real life, lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 13, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Because you finally feel powerful instead of weak like you have your whole life.
> 
> You guys wouldn't talk like this in public or you'd get your asses beat.
> 
> ...


Your post is the very thing you’re talking about. You’re threatening to beat people up in your post complaining about internet shit taking. Too funny


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 13, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Your post is the very thing you’re talking about. You’re threatening to beat people up in your post complaining about internet shit taking. Too funny


You need to learn how to read.

I never threatened anyone. I simply said if you talk to people in person like some of you talk on here, you would get your ass beaten. I never said I was the one who would be giving out the ass kicking though. It's just bound to happen, lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 13, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You need to learn how to read.
> 
> I never threatened anyone. I simply said if you talk to people in person like some of you talk on here, you would get your ass beaten. I never said I was the one who would be giving out the ass kicking though. It's just bound to happen, lol.


I need to learn to read? Dude you really need to get over yourself. I’m 100% sure you’re kicking no ones ass. Just seeing how you present yourself here. There’s no way you beating anything but your meat. Go watch some Star Wars


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 13, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You guys wouldn't talk like this in public or you'd get your asses beat.


Easy don’t hit me with your lightsaber


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You need to learn how to read.
> 
> I never threatened anyone. I simply said if you talk to people in person like some of you talk on here, you would get your ass beaten. I never said I was the one who would be giving out the ass kicking though. It's just bound to happen, lol.


In the real world and the major raise in public surveillance, most adults that give out a beating would be charged with assault and detained. At least I would hope so for me and my families safety. As a woman that was forced into kick boxing at a young age and continued through to a fighting career in my early 20s; in my later years the rush of the fight isn't there anymore. My hands constantly hurt, my shins ache when it rains and honestly I constantly ponder if it was worth it. When you rush into a fight irl on the street, there are way more dangers such as aids, weapons and a myriad of other things that come into play just to teach a stranger a lesson. Not worth it! Fuck that stranger because they are obviously not happy with their life and I couldn't be more apathetic how they live their seething lifestyle. You really want to fight? Get in the ring, where there is more than enough people to make sure you don't find yourself in a life threatening situation (but yet it still happens). There is a reason why most fight clubs (in lieu of a better term) preach to you that you shouldn't start a fight on the street. They cement it in your head to walk away. If you a good fighter, one street fight can be the end of your career (you would be kicking ass but the courts are going to hit you with the max sentence). 



Wattzzup said:


> Go watch some Star Wars


Hey what's wrong with Star Wars?  



Wattzzup said:


> Easy don’t hit me with your lightsaber


nah most people would like that too much HAHA


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> In the real world and the major raise in public surveillance, most adults that give out a beating would be charged with assault and detained. At least I would hope so for me and my families safety. As a woman that was forced into kick boxing at a young age and continued through to a fighting career in my early 20s; in my later years the rush of the fight isn't there anymore. My hands constantly hurt, my shins ache when it rains and honestly I constantly ponder if it was worth it. When you rush into a fight irl on the street, there are way more dangers such as aids, weapons and a myriad of other things that come into play just to teach a stranger a lesson. Not worth it! Fuck that stranger because they are obviously not happy with their life and I couldn't be more apathetic how they live their seething lifestyle. You really want to fight? Get in the ring, where there is more than enough people to make sure you don't find yourself in a life threatening situation (but yet it still happens). There is a reason why most fight clubs (in lieu of a better term) preach to you that you shouldn't start a fight on the street. They cement it in your head to walk away. If you a good fighter, one street fight can be the end of your career (you would be kicking ass but the courts are going to hit you with the max sentence).
> 
> 
> Hey what's wrong with Star Wars?
> ...


You can hit me with ur lightsaber all u want.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 14, 2021)

Nah I can't be arsed with arguing or exchanges of abuse, I'm not totally innocent of the odd derogatory remark that I feel is justified but on the whole I'd much rather just get along peacefully with folks.

When I do have the odd disagreement I like leave on the page and not carry it around the forum, life's to short for unnecessary aggravation


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 31, 2021)

Mr_X said:


> because they can probably beat me up irl


Your avatar is hilarious


----------



## Yowza McChonger (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a life devoid of strife. My longtime girlfriend has the finest character I've ever known. My friends are all top-notch. My household is set for life and then some. Life is fun, interesting, and constantly progressing.

It most certainly wasn't always like that, though.

Point is, life just ain't offering me any hostility. I even get along great with friends who have sociopolitical values very different from mine. I'm not getting my recommended monthly allowance of strife, damn it.

We have a need to shake things up. Confrontation is human. The internet has offered a new way to disagree. It's nice to be less restrained by social norms present in more personal interactions.

Perhaps best of all, the internet boosts ACCOUNTABILITY, one of my favorite things. Stupid fucktard drones who spouted off INSANE shit like "I bet the pandemic will magically disappear as soon as the election is over" find it much harder to later modify or outright deny their lies without being called out by an army of indignant geeks. It's superb.


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 1, 2021)

Because everyone is a bad ass behind a keyboard!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> In the real world and the major raise in public surveillance, most adults that give out a beating would be charged with assault and detained. At least I would hope so for me and my families safety. As a woman that was forced into kick boxing at a young age and continued through to a fighting career in my early 20s; in my later years the rush of the fight isn't there anymore. My hands constantly hurt, my shins ache when it rains and honestly I constantly ponder if it was worth it. When you rush into a fight irl on the street, there are way more dangers such as aids, weapons and a myriad of other things that come into play just to teach a stranger a lesson. Not worth it! Fuck that stranger because they are obviously not happy with their life and I couldn't be more apathetic how they live their seething lifestyle. You really want to fight? Get in the ring, where there is more than enough people to make sure you don't find yourself in a life threatening situation (but yet it still happens). There is a reason why most fight clubs (in lieu of a better term) preach to you that you shouldn't start a fight on the street. They cement it in your head to walk away. If you a good fighter, one street fight can be the end of your career (you would be kicking ass but the courts are going to hit you with the max sentence).
> 
> 
> Hey what's wrong with Star Wars?
> ...


Welcome fellow chick! Meet @Laughing Grass as we were just talking that we needed other chicks here with us! Yay welcome!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Welcome fellow chick! Meet @Laughing Grass as we were just talking that we needed other chicks here with us! Yay welcome!
> View attachment 4813654


who brought the muscle?


----------



## Chief_Broom (Feb 2, 2021)

I’ve been online since the early 90’s and during that time I’ve figured out that arguing with someone about anything is pointless. 

I believe the people who engage in online arguments do so because it strokes their own ego. Kind of an adversarial based confirmation bias.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Chief_Broom said:


> I’ve been online since the early 90’s and during that time I’ve figured out that arguing with someone about anything is pointless.
> 
> I believe the people who engage in online arguments do so because it strokes their own ego. Kind of an adversarial based confirmation bias.


Bullshit lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Chief_Broom said:


> I’ve been online since the early 90’s and during that time I’ve figured out that arguing with someone about anything is pointless.
> 
> I believe the people who engage in online arguments do so because it strokes their own ego. Kind of an adversarial based confirmation bias.


Kinda like stepping in puddle instead of walking around it.


----------



## Severed Tongue (Feb 2, 2021)

LOL... I'm a guitar player for 30 some years... you guys should see the ridiculous fighting on gear forums about who's right... 

This site is mild in comparison.

I never really understood it...


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Feb 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Welcome fellow chick! Meet @Laughing Grass as we were just talking that we needed other chicks here with us! Yay welcome!


Thanks for the welcome, but unfortunately I don't think I am the chick you're looking for. My knowledge on this hobby is limited and really I don't get along well with the general public. My plan is more to sit back and read articles rather than trying to fit in and share my experiences with the rest of you. Hey it's just my way of keeping myself happy, so please don't take it personal.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, but unfortunately I don't think I am the chick you're looking for. My knowledge on this hobby is limited and really I don't get along well with the general public. My plan is more to sit back and read articles rather than trying to fit in and share my experiences with the rest of you. Hey it's just my way of keeping myself happy, so please don't take it personal.


It’s all good.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> In the real world and the major raise in public surveillance, most adults that give out a beating would be charged with assault and detained. At least I would hope so for me and my families safety. As a woman that was forced into kick boxing at a young age and continued through to a fighting career in my early 20s; in my later years the rush of the fight isn't there anymore. My hands constantly hurt, my shins ache when it rains and honestly I constantly ponder if it was worth it. When you rush into a fight irl on the street, there are way more dangers such as aids, weapons and a myriad of other things that come into play just to teach a stranger a lesson. Not worth it! Fuck that stranger because they are obviously not happy with their life and I couldn't be more apathetic how they live their seething lifestyle. You really want to fight? Get in the ring, where there is more than enough people to make sure you don't find yourself in a life threatening situation (but yet it still happens). There is a reason why most fight clubs (in lieu of a better term) preach to you that you shouldn't start a fight on the street. They cement it in your head to walk away. If you a good fighter, one street fight can be the end of your career (you would be kicking ass but the courts are going to hit you with the max sentence).
> 
> 
> Hey what's wrong with Star Wars?
> ...


Fightings overrated .last year I broke smashed my


WannabeWizard2003 said:


> In the real world and the major raise in public surveillance, most adults that give out a beating would be charged with assault and detained. At least I would hope so for me and my families safety. As a woman that was forced into kick boxing at a young age and continued through to a fighting career in my early 20s; in my later years the rush of the fight isn't there anymore. My hands constantly hurt, my shins ache when it rains and honestly I constantly ponder if it was worth it. When you rush into a fight irl on the street, there are way more dangers such as aids, weapons and a myriad of other things that come into play just to teach a stranger a lesson. Not worth it! Fuck that stranger because they are obviously not happy with their life and I couldn't be more apathetic how they live their seething lifestyle. You really want to fight? Get in the ring, where there is more than enough people to make sure you don't find yourself in a life threatening situation (but yet it still happens). There is a reason why most fight clubs (in lieu of a better term) preach to you that you shouldn't start a fight on the street. They cement it in your head to walk away. If you a good fighter, one street fight can be the end of your career (you would be kicking ass but the courts are going to hit you with the max sentence).
> 
> 
> Hey what's wrong with Star Wars?
> ...


I do Muay Thai and had to use it not that long ago ended up disintegrating my metacarpal on someone's skull. Physical fightings overrated


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Mar 15, 2021)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Fightings overrated .last year I broke smashed my
> I do Muay Thai and had to use it not that long ago ended up disintegrating my metacarpal on someone's skull. Physical fightings overrated


Injuries suck, hope you had a speedy recovery. I love how athletic training would make me feel. I still recommend training in a controlled environment over going to look for a fight <3 Definitely nice to know when forced to protect yourself. Glad to hear you came out on top, sorry about your hand though


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 20, 2021)

I think many people have an appetite for "fighting"/clashing/going at it "tooth and nail". Perhaps it comes naturally(Mr. DNA) or the result of a life experience....maybe. The ceaseless mudslinging, character assassination, ridicule and threats. Lots of cat and dog fights flying around here. Plenty of members ready and waiting to pounce upon even totally innocuous posts, the bushwhack , blitzkrieg , bum-rush. I've noticed the threat " expect the Fed's at your door" is a popular cliche. I like getting along with people , meeting great dudes and having good exchanges but what the hell, if ya get a rush from "fighting", go for it. Whatever turns you on. It's only words, not the "sticks and stones".


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Welcome fellow chick! Meet @Laughing Grass as we were just talking that we needed other chicks here with us! Yay welcome!
> View attachment 4813654


Hey are you on any forums where this is the opposite. Like mostly women and the guys are the minority? Or is every forum online mostly dominated by men?


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

Honestly, arguing with people on is pointless, their opposing views are already cemented, so whats the point? I just want to grow mushrooms/buds, play with my guns and left the fuck alone


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 29, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> I need to learn to read? Dude you really need to get over yourself. I’m 100% sure you’re kicking no ones ass. Just seeing how you present yourself here. There’s no way you beating anything but your meat. Go watch some Star Wars


I resent that remark about meat beating. Me and my meat are very fond of one another. love taps, no violence.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Aug 7, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Hey are you on any forums where this is the opposite. Like mostly women and the guys are the minority? Or is every forum online mostly dominated by men?


To answer your question: Yes mostly every forum is dominated by men, at least the things that interest me. Computers, automotive, martial arts, hema, growing, and tbh I get really tired of the ego's (not that I have to explain myself but there it is).... The truth is I don't think I would have listened to anyone else but sunny. It's just a shame for me really. 

@mysunnyboy went above and beyond to help me out, and I am so thankful she did.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Aug 7, 2021)

So much irony


----------



## garybo (Aug 17, 2021)

dbz said:


> You want to have a great few months. Turn off the news. Get off social media. Just post about pot. Be concerned with the things active in your life. The people around you, the hobbies you have. The people you love. The bud you love. I can't change a fuckin thing about the world, I can just make my own world and orbit a bit better.


Great advise.


----------



## Stubbleburnbritishlawns (Aug 18, 2021)

humans are not wired to sustain their sociality on the internet, yet the experience is too appealing, the humanity spirit is but discovering the tool, and our most childish and blind naivety lead the discovering experience. all normal, that's our nature in a peculiar new and treacherous environment, we're just bamboozled cause we are used to think better. do better is the way


----------



## karl47777 (Oct 25, 2021)

In such cases, you just want to assert yourself. And sometimes in life, it is difficult, to tell the truth, and your opinion to a person's face. Especially when you are right. Who knows what the reaction will be. And when it happens by correspondence. Then it is clear that you are not afraid to express your point of view. In general, it's a bad character trait. But I notice that I quite often encounter such situations. Especially when I sit on a platform like Funchatt. There are a lot of chats there with different people. And I just love to debate and roughly speaking humiliate them for being wrong. But eventually, they just get offended and end the chat. Weaklings! LOL. I would defend my point of view to the very last.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 26, 2021)

Didn't read whole thread after 2nd post. But , probably cuz you can't be socked in in the cocksucker ! Like irl


----------



## Grojaks (Oct 26, 2021)

Cause you’re too chicken shit to argue in person for fear of a beating, thus resorting to internet fights where you can’t be harmed and are able to speak your “truth” and walk away from the internet as a winner before another can retort your “truth”.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 26, 2021)

the internet has provided everyone a level of connectedness and visibility previously unavailable to all but the rich, the famous, and the powerful. 

Nothing in our millions of years of evolution or our thousands of years of social progress has prepared us for it. Now every human, genius or idiot, has the ability to scattergun whatever is going on in their brain into the digital ether. 

People tend to clump together with like minded folks and some really fucked up, destructive echo chambers emerge continuously. Now you have a bunch of misinformed, supremely confident idiots who've been emboldened by their Qanon FB group or the pseudoscience blogspot page they follow, vomiting nonsense into peoples news feeds. 

People are bad enough at informed objectivity to begin with. Unlimited quantities of unverified information and unsupported opinions has not helped the matter.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 27, 2021)

I wish I knew, I’m on my 6th 30 day fb ban this year.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 27, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> I wish I knew, I’m on my 6th 30 day fb ban this year.


What's fb ?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 27, 2021)

Facebook


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2021)

SH420


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 31, 2021)

No better choice for some people to take life out on.....ya don't know them , can't see them , perfect candidate to pitch.into , " rip a new ass "....who knows maybe they have it coming..........
or not .


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 22, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Facebook


I sometimes wonder if we argue with people on Facebook, but in reality, it is actually an AI bot.









Facebook fake account deletion per quarter 2022 | Statista


In the first quarter of 2022, Facebook took action on 1.6 billion fake accounts, down from 1.7 billion in the previous quarter.




www.statista.com


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 23, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I sometimes wonder if we argue with people on Facebook, but in reality, it is actually an AI bot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 23, 2021)

it doesnt matter


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 23, 2021)

From your perspective


----------



## Hygh (Nov 25, 2021)

Feels like hearing baby kittens mewl


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 27, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> Yes


Wait, are you a bot?


----------



## Hygh (Nov 27, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wait, are you a bot?


Are you a bot?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 27, 2021)

it doesnt feel good. conflict online is only satiated by resolution

thiers hardly resolution on the internet, just a bunch a POS trolls doing thier thing being unhappy and making others unhappy


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 27, 2021)

Hygh said:


> Are you a bot?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/pc8qx4


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 28, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wait, are you a bot?


Lol if i am its the one from Futurama,Bender.


----------



## SlappinAhoe (Nov 28, 2021)

You Just Need To Slap A HOe


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 28, 2021)

You suddenly have a platform to go all out where in reality people would walk away from you after the first sentence.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 28, 2021)

I like to get along with everybody and sometimes catch myself getting angry about trolls or stuff people say. Let’s remember guys and ladies we all have opinions and some are expressed with the idea it is correct and nothing else is right and some people just love to make people react even if they don’t agree with what they’re saying and some people sit by there phone or pc waiting to grab your goat and piss you off so to them I say let your day be bright and your grow room be brighter for we all need some happiness in our lives and remember trolls live under bridges and dark holes


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 29, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> I like to get along with everybody and sometimes catch myself getting angry about trolls or stuff people say.


I'm just finding out that there is a good chance that some of the people I've argued with online are GPT-3 AI bots, designed to invoke anger and to divide us from each other. If I personally don't know who I'm talking to, I have no idea if they are real or what their intentions are.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 29, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I'm just finding out that there is a good chance that some of the people I've argued with online are GPT-3 AI bots, designed to invoke anger and to divide us from each other. If I personally don't know who I'm talking to, I have no idea if they are real or what their intentions are.


That’s all the micro dosing! You need to add this in your thread for research.


----------

